# What Keeps You Coming Back?



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

How did you find Router Forums and what is it that keeps you coming back?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been visiting this forum for a Long Time. I think the thing that keeps me coming back is the 'family' atmosphere of this forum, and many of the friends I have made over the years. As someone who travels a lot for a living, it is a fun place to check back in and see what others are working on while I can't be playing in my shop. 

As I have mentioned in other threads, there are generous members who have shared pieces of their work or tools with me, and I with them. I don't know if that sort of thing happens on a lot of other forums, but I think it fits well with the community nature of this forum.

We have some master wood workers here, a lot of wood butchers, and those just starting off, yet everyone feels free to share what they have learned along the way. Rarely does someone come across as a know-it-all; on the contrary some of our best woodworkers are the most humble teachers.

Over the many years there have been many great contributors, and strong forum members. As they have moved or passed on, others have been able to step in and fill their shoes to keep the community informative and engaging.

I regularly email active and former members off of the forum, and enjoy the extension of the relationships that have started here.

Hopefully this forum will continue to be a fun, informative, and casual setting for folks to come and share for another 10 years.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

This is the most polite forum I have found, and the members go out of their way to answer questions, share their expertise, and provide encouragement. The continual banter is fun and the fact that even when we disagree no one gets ugly is refreshing.

I keep coming back because I continue to learn new techniques and get new ideas from the other members. I've made "pen pal" friends with some forum members and enjoy sharing our common interests and exchanging ideas about on-going projects. The forum is an important part of my woodworking enjoyment and a place to share what I do with someone other than a family member. I'm glad I found it, but I don't remember how.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly a Google search listed a post on this forum among the hits so I had a look. I immediately recognized Bob and Rick Rosendahl from PBS so I had a look around and was impressed with the level of woodworking knowledge being exchanged. I was hooked from that moment on. I have learned lots of neat solutions to common problems while here and plus being impressed with the quality of people that this site attracts.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

In the beginning, I was trying to troubleshoot my LinkSys Wireless Router!  ha ha, just kidding!

I think Chuck. Ollie and Doug have said it all. I enjoy reading what others have done, or want to do, from all over the world. That's pretty cool right there.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> In the beginning, I was trying to troubleshoot my LinkSys Wireless Router!  ha ha, just kidding!
> .


Lmao , good one Mike :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

originally it was by invite from another member...
Chuck, Ollie and Doug have said it all about what I saw in the people here...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

When I first joined it was for the education...then I got hooked on the atmosphere, honesty, willingness to help, the attention given to providing the right level of assistance, the overall feeling of being welcome, the desire to contribute back...I could go on forever.

I can only repeat what has been posted already so I'll stop now...

I just love it here...quite a bit different from other forums...


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well Cricket, I was on the lumberjocks forum via a Google search. I clicked on a link and ended up here. Serendipity. I keep coming back because it feeds my hunger for router/woodworking knowledge. It is also gratifying to be able to share what little I know with others (whether it actually helps them or not). 

I appreciate and enjoy this community as I do my family, neighbors and friends. I simply love the creative jesting and humor (humour for my friends outside the U.S.). I can no longer surf the internet or check my email without stopping by to see what new has been posted and jest with friends. I thank God for this forum as I live most of my life lying in bed and this forum serves as an entertaining outlet for me.

Cheers!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was googling router tables and this forum came up so I thought I'd join . Now you guys are pretty much my family . Lucky you 

BTW did you see that movie the Cable Guy


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Rick, Stick and Mike, plus all the great information so freely shared.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

kp91 said:


> I've been visiting this forum for a Long Time. I think the thing that keeps me coming back is the 'family' atmosphere of this forum, and many of the friends I have made over the years. As someone who travels a lot for a living, it is a fun place to check back in and see what others are working on while I can't be playing in my shop.
> 
> As I have mentioned in other threads, there are generous members who have shared pieces of their work or tools with me, and I with them. I don't know if that sort of thing happens on a lot of other forums, but I think it fits well with the community nature of this forum.
> 
> ...


Doug, you said it all,thank you


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Cricket, I haven't had much experience with computers or forums until the past few years & am so glad I found Router Forums. A more friendly,helpful & knowledgeable bunch of people would be hard to find & I learn something new every day.Other members have already "said it all" so all I can say is I found it on Google.James.jj777746


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Those who have already spoken are more eloquent than I, but here goes anyway . . . . There's just something about the friendly, helpful attitude of the people here. Look at how many people go to the trouble to post pictures or do research to help solve someone else's problem. We may argue a bit about the unmentionable topics, but I've never seen a fight about which machine or technique is "better", or personal put-downs. We're all respectful of others' opinions even when they differ from our own.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I watched The Router Workshop whenever I could find it on the local PBS station and was amazed at the possibilities of such a simple tool.
Then, when it was no longer broadcast I sort of forgot about it, until.............. I searched for any "rogue" videos on the web, which led me here. To the most friendly, informative and well run forum on the web.
I will say that I frequent other forums as well but, here, I consider all the other members as friends.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I came to the site because I needed a router table to make my kitchen cabinets. I found a community of differing perspectives respectfully coexisting. Differing opinions were respected and disrespect was not tolerated. I also found information across the woodworking spectrum in the most user friendly format. As time went on I learned alot about South America Australia and European people and their views. Because of the variety of educational backgrounds, it is always interesting to read off woodworking threads about controversial topics. Even the global warming threads though causing heavy moderator involvement was informative. So why do I keep coming back. . . to learn from one of the most interesting sites on the web


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I've used a lot of forums over the years. From so far back they were called bulletin board systems and you had to dial into them up to the current web based systems. They all seem to start out fun and friendly. Why not? People with shared interests and all that. Typically there is core group of 10-20 very active users that make the forum worthwhile. Some of them are experts in the area, some of them are smart and creative and some are just plain full of hot air. But there are usually a couple of sociopaths with strong opinions who are unable to treat others with any kindness. I think their mothers must have beaten them as children or something. (jk) Many forums descend into chaos with factions fighting at each other and a complete loss of civility. The moderators, in trying to stop this, often clamp down too hard and kill the remnants of fun. I think it's a very hard job to keep the sociopaths from ruining the fun for the rest. Beat them down too hard and the forum stops being fun, let them run amok and the same thing happens.

What makes a good forum? Gentle moderation, friendly experts and a generally light hearted atmosphere. Fortunately, woodworkers tend to be less judgmental than most so the moderation job isn't as hard as on, say, a political or religious forum. I suspect we have a little more humility than most - I know I've got a few "uglies" in my closet. And, of all the woodworking forums, RF comes the closest to this. I think the moderators are doing a good job and the core group seems to be as welcoming, helpful and non-judgmental as possible. I spend more of my forum time here than other places because of that.

By the way, I also spend time on lumberjocks. Not because of the actual discussions but rather the way they promote projects and reviews from the home page. I go there to quickly flip through various projects. They often give me ideas. And I love the way they have reviews set up. Definitely makes it easy find and add product reviews. Those would be great additions to RF.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I found the Routerforum on a Google search, after I decided to get serious with my woodworking and router. And I keep coming back, like the rest have said, because it's informative, friendly atmosphere and it's like another family here. Wish I had more time to spend here!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cannot recall how I found this forum, but the posts above certainly show why I keep coming back.

Made some friends and learned so much from the members helpful advice.

Would not know much about circle jigs, template guides and router skis without this forum....


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

One of my favorite things about this community is the warmth of the members.

Y'all are simply amazing! :grin:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw, shucks...You made me blush......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like it here because there's rarely any change . I'm just not good with change :lol:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

C'mon Rick you'll get the hang of it:laugh2:.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old55 said:


> C'mon Rick you'll get the hang of it:laugh2:.


Ya almost there Ross :fie:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

G'day Rick I'm handling it no worries.:grin::grin:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Change is inevitable, Rick. 

It is the rate of change that frightens me......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It starts with diapers and ends with diapers...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The opportunity to learn and laugh at the same time creates a remarkable environment. Kudos to one and all.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I joined the forum about 3 years ago and as I recall, I was searching some topic and came across this forum. In order to see images, I needed to register. I wasn't active on the forum (work, other interests). I used to watch the Router Workshop and enjoyed the low tech, homey atmosphere of the show.

I have recently been checking into the forum more often and enjoy seeing photos/pics posted by other members. I find the level of knowledge/experience and the willingness to offer advice and opinions in a mature, friendly manner by the members of this forum is the reason it is an enjoyable forum to belong to.

Vince


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I found this site when I had decided to upgrade my router capabilities for a large project.

Its a great source of information and no lack of opinions on how to approach a project.

Now, I mostly just poke around and make sure that Rainman1 (still trying to figure out the fascination with Erin Burnett) is still making enough sawdust for the both of us.

I love sharing my experience with others and its seems I am in good company.

P.S. And a big thanks to the webmaster for fixing the uploads link in the signatures. AND has it really been 16 years??????


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I found this site when I had decided to upgrade my router capabilities for a large project.
> 
> Its a great source of information and no lack of opinions on how to approach a project.
> 
> ...


Well Brad has been my Incra router table mentor and Mike and him have inspired me to build all kinds of router tables . Haven't actually built one yet in theory , but it's on my slate for this spring .

As for Erin I'm still unsure about the situation . David (her husband ) doesn't seem to like all those flowers and emails I sent her at CNN ?


----------



## AndyRoo (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Cricket, I'm here because of you. You posted a while back, on another forum I spend time on, that you took care of this one too. Having six routers, I need lots of advice. I didn't know this forum existed until you commented about it on Lumber Jocks. Besides, if you look after it, it has to be good.......right?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Andy.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy, I am glad you stopped in. I have a feeling you will love it here. 

We have some amazing members! :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Andy


----------



## AndyRoo (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

I know there is a wealth of information here. 

I'm not a router guru, but hopefully I can add a tidbit every now and then.

Stay safe.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a side note, Andy. If you have problems with your LinkSys router, there is probably someone here that can help also! :surprise:

(That's an Inside joke!) Some folks don't read the part about woodworking routers and post questions about their wireless network routers. Used to happen a couple times a week.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Found the site by accident several years ago while looking for jig plans. Periodically, I drop by and see what is going on. I try not to spend too much time on various boards as "surfing the web", various web pages, chat rooms, etc., came take up way too much time.


----------



## 109457 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and found it through a search for woodworking forums. I also like the respectful atmosphere of the discussions, but the value of the information I get will keep me coming back.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

progpen said:


> I'm new to this forum and found it through a search for woodworking forums. I also like the respectful atmosphere of the discussions, but the value of the information I get will keep me coming back.


Welcome to the community. 

I have a feeling you will enjoy it here. :grin:


----------



## Jimwarren (Jan 13, 2015)

When I came to the router forum I knew nothing about computers or routers and I still know nothing but I am I joying myself thank you all


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

The Bikini models
It is definitely all the Bikini models.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stumbled on it while searching for something on routers. But I really look forward to reading it every morning. I have also managed to assemble 17 things I did that helped me start producing good results. I like sharing that from time to time. But what keeps me coming back is the genuine nature of the participants. And I learn something new, or have questions answered I didn't know to ask every morning. The banter is great and occasionally someone shares something off the wall, completely unrelated to woodworking that is a happy surprise. I'm sticking around.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

CR1 said:


> The Bikini models
> It is definitely all the Bikini models.


Lmao , good one CR


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

This forum is second only to hearing myself talk. Most are friendly here. I'm probably the meanest guy here.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Actually I came here because I think the router has more uses than there are stars in the sky. So I thought I'd get some new tips. Now that I'm a little older it's getting easier to say I don't know it all. Even though I am a know it all.

Al


----------



## chrism3 (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't come back very often, because I want to learn by asking questions, but you don't allow questions from newbies, the very people who want to learn!


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

chrism3 said:


> I don't come back very often, because I want to learn by asking questions, but you don't allow questions from newbies, the very people who want to learn!


Why do you feel you can't ask questions? :|

We welcome all skill levels!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chrism3 said:


> I don't co*me back very often, because I want to learn by asking questions, but you don't allow questions from newbies, the very people who want to learn*!


not so...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cricket said:


> what is it that keeps you coming back?


can't hold it in any longer....

it's the beer, pizza and camaraderie...


----------



## chrism3 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have tried sending questions to members, but have been blocked.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chrism3 said:


> I have tried sending questions to members, but have been blocked.


ahhhhh....
you tried to PM (private message) your questions instead asking the question directly on the forum......
posting links and being able to use the PM feature doesn't happen till after 10 posts...
post your questions...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@chrism3...
this is another way to get a member's attention...

type in the @ symbol...
followed by the member's screen name... no spaces..


----------



## Jimwarren (Jan 13, 2015)

Cricket the last time I was on forum Harry sin was not well as I don't know how get in touch with him to wish him well .maybe u would know how he is


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jimwarren said:


> Cricket the last time I was on forum Harry sin was not well as I don't know how get in touch with him to wish him well .maybe u would know how he is


towards the end of the thread...

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/65322-harry.html


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

We have PIZZA??? :surprise:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cricket said:


> We have PIZZA??? :surprise:


urp... use to...
replacements are on back order...


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Beer man's here?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Roy Drake said:


> Beer man's here?


that'd be Dan....


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

I’ve found it by Google search. Here I find a great amount of precious information with the spirit of respect and willingness to help each other. Besides the fun comments among the members who help me to improve my english learning.
I really enjoy to read the Router Forums newsletter.
Sid


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yo! Would you like that in the bottle or can?  
It's a little early for me; I haven't had my raisin bran yet.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The reason I come back is to see if Rainman1, Rick, ever gets that router table built.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> The reason I come back is to see if Rainman1, Rick, ever gets that router table built.
> 
> Herb


Lmao! ^^^

Herb your not to far off as I'm getting a little concerned myself


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I found this by looking for a router manual which you had and have learned more then I can remember about woodwork and many other thing as well. I also like the friendliness of the people.
Allen


----------



## royintx (Mar 18, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How did you find Router Forums and what is it that keeps you coming back?


My response is always the same..."why didn't I think of that?". I will continue to visit the forum and I will continue to be amazed!
rdh


----------



## ErnieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How did you find Router Forums and what is it that keeps you coming back?


I found this forum quite by accident and from the first time i read it and all the useful and interesting stuff on it some of them turned out to be a great help in some of the projects i have done.And unlike other forums i have been on the absence of pop up adds is great


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ErnieD said:


> I found this forum quite by accident and from the first time i read it and all the useful and interesting stuff on it some of them turned out to be a great help in some of the projects i have done.And unlike other forums i have been on the absence of pop up adds is great


Ernie I have to say those pop up adds are pretty much the most annoying thing there is . I don't mind adds in the middle or on the sides , but please don't add pop up adds :fie:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Ernie I have to say those pop up adds are pretty much the most annoying thing there is . I don't mind adds in the middle or on the sides , but please don't add pop up adds :fie:


I agree with you Rick,they are the most annoying thing and seem to be the trend now everywhere. Everyone seems to be doing them, must be a revenue generator. Just like TV ,they have so many ads anymore you forget what it was you were watching. Even in the ballgames you can miss several minutes of the game because of the commercials. And it is the same ones over and over and over......and over.... and ..zzzzzz


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, friends.
Having three routers used only to make kitchen cabinets I asked myself for other uses for these tools and the first post I bumped on was "Wanted pictures of your RT" or something similar, by Curious George. I didn't have any idea about RT and that was the beginning. Now I have eleven routers and more questions to ask that´s why I come so often.

PS: A collateral benefit is an upgrade on my written english skills.


----------



## Billy Hill (Apr 24, 2015)

Cricket said:


> How did you find Router Forums and what is it that keeps you coming back?


Internet search related to cnc routers brought me here. I'm barely into this for 20-ish posts and half of those are to show off pictures I took that are COMPLETELY unrelated to routers, so I'm not sure it qualifies me as "keeps coming back". So far, from post one, it's been the friendly's that reside here that keep me coming back. 



CR1 said:


> The Bikini models
> It is definitely all the Bikini models.


Uh, did I get one of the cheap seats? I don't see no bikini models...



Cricket said:


> We have PIZZA??? :surprise:


Ok, this is getting personal. You guys are getting bikini models AND pizza? 

Hey Webby, can I get an upgrade? :wink:



RainMan1 said:


> Ernie I have to say those pop up adds are pretty much the most annoying thing there is . I don't mind adds in the middle or on the sides , but please don't add pop up adds :fie:


I use Firefox so can control most popups. The ones I can't stand ghost in front of the page and ask you to sign up for their &*#&ing newsletter. 

I don't care WHAT I'm looking for and what lured me to that sight, once that pops up I pop out and never return. :nerd:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm here just to keep an eye on the restraints!


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I'm here just to keep an eye on the restraints!


It's pointless to try to chew off the restraints. :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I'm here just to keep an eye on the restraints!


LMAO , good one Bill :lol:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cricket said:


> It's pointless to try to chew off the restraints. :wink:



thats is what they thought at the first two institutions...:surprise:

its not a question of ability, rather one of determination....and appetite


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I'm here just to keep an eye on the restraints!





Cricket said:


> It's pointless to try to chew off the restraints. :wink:


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like how the posts drift on and off topic as the banter goes on.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? dat's it, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm???

this can't be good!!!:surprise:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? dat's it, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm???
> 
> this can't be good!!!:surprise:


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Like so many others, I was looking for a router manual. My wife found it while helping me. Like so many others, I am now controlled by the site Great company. Fantastic help. Fascinating entertainment. I keep wondering what will happen when Stick chews through!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A** meet glass...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Roy Drake said:


> Like so many others, I was looking for a router manual. My wife found it while helping me. Like so many others, I am now controlled by the site Great company. Fantastic help. Fascinating entertainment. I keep wondering what will happen when Stick chews through!


So, where did you find your router manual, and was it lost or just misplaced?

As an aside, ever wonder why people find things in the last place they look?


----------



## nmsalmon (Apr 23, 2014)

I came for education, information, advice. I now admire the forthright attitudes and friendly help. 
nm salmon


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Nancy; welcome!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad you decided to join us Nancy. Questions are always welcome here.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Nancy.


----------



## chrism3 (Nov 8, 2013)

What does blocking messages to members achieve please?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chrism3 said:


> What does blocking messages to members achieve please?


near as I can tell you won't be getting any PM's from that member....


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

@My sister-in-law gave me her husband's Bosch. She didn't know anything about a manual - or even a router! I knew very little myself. I now have the manual and a world of information/help/entertainment. Thanks to all for a better day every day.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

"Takes notice of a very small, almost unnoticeable amount of fraying....."


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@stick



Stick486 said:


> can't hold it in any longer....
> 
> it's the beer, pizza and camaraderie...


I'm still waiting to learn how Stick slices pizza with a router. Particularly interested in type of bit and feed direction. :grin:

The follow on question of course is which beer is the best to wash it down. I prefer NW IPAs.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a 1/4'' straight bit, no bearings, from the back, with the pizza frozen solid? Mike will be along shortly with a quadrant jig.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The helpful advice...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


router in horizontal mode...and one of these set backwards...










dark ale.... room temp...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> router in horizontal mode...and one of these set backwards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should work and with a dark ale at room temp at hand all should end well.


----------

